# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Voorkamer fibrilatie (Boezemfladderen)

## temsehart

Een 5-tal jaren geleden werd dit (nà enkele black-outs) vastgesteld.werd met de nodige medicijnen goed leefbaar gehouden.nu beslist de cardioloog om een defibrilatie (onder narcose) toe te passen.Mensen met ervaring hiermee?  :Confused:

----------


## vanraalte

Beste Temsehart,

Inmiddels haast twee jaar geleden, op sportschool plotseling geconstateerd dat hoge hartslag na afloop van grote inspanning niet terugliep.
Hierna, via bezoek aan huisart, doorgezonden naar ziekenhuis voor ECG, war het "beestje"een naam kreeg: boezem fladder of flutter.
Toen naar cardioloog. Uiteraard met een wachttijd van zo'n 6 weken.
Werd echter telefonisch door de hartpoli van dit ziekenhuis (Amstelland in
Amstelveen) min of meer gerustgesteld dat er in principe geen gevaar zou zijn, alleen bij een (niet te verwachten) eventuele "bloedklontering."
Tenslotte, na bezoek aan cardioloog, met wederom de nodige checks, werd vastgesteld dat de flutter goed via toedoen van een z.g. electro chock te genezen/herstellen zou zijn. 
Hiertoe moest wel eerst mijn bloed een bepaalde dikte (dunte) hebben, dat door inname van een bepaalde hoeveelheid bloedverdunners (acenocoumarol) per dag bereikt kon worden. Na bezoek cardioloog, voor de eerste dagen door hem vastgesteld, naderhand door de Trombosedienst, die mij wekelijks een instructie van de dagelijkse hoeveelheid bloedverdunners voorschreef en wekelijks via bloedafname de "dikte" checkte. Daarnaast een betablokker Sotalol om de hartslag te verlagen. Ben toen wel een tweetal keer ""opgegaan" naar ziekenhuis voor electro chock, maar werd beide keren weer teruggestuurd. In het ziekenhuis bleek beide keren dat mijn bloed nog niet de juiste dikte bereikt had. (het was nog niet dun genoeg). 
Eindelijk, na zo'n 8 weken, was het zover en werd ik definitief geaccepteerd voor dagopname voor electrochock. In de morgen eerst nog een enkele check, rond 11.00 u. de electrochock, tesnlotte rond 17.00 u weer naar huis.
Nu met nieuwe medicijnen: in het begin nog even de bloedverdunners
na de acenocoumarol later een dagelijkse (cardio 80 mg) asperientje, echter nog steeds met de beta-blokker: sotalol, dit om het op hol slaan van het hart te voorkomen. Na een anderhalve dag werd de voorgeschreven hoeveelheid o.a. door tussenkomst van mijn huisarts verlaagd. Ik reageerde erg sterk op de betablokker en had een wel heel lage hartslag. 
Nu inmiddels na een jaar, geen problemen meer. Weliswaar nog steeds een lage hartslag--- na grote (sport)inspanning een hartslag van max. 120-125
maar na stoppen van inspanning weer terug naar (en in rust van) ong. 60. 
Nu na een jaar gestopt met de betablokker en overgegaan op de z.g.
"pil in the pocket"-procedure, waarbij ik een aantal Sotalol tabletten bij mij draag voor het geval dat het hart weer op hol zou slaan.
Ik slik dus nu alleen nog dagelijks één cardio-asperientje, en sport weer volop--2 á 3 x p.week, werk nog 4 dagen p.week en voel mij goed. Ter info: ben 67 jaar.

Al met al, niets om je zorgen over te maken.
grt
Hans van Raalte

----------


## temsehart

Beste Hans;
Bedankt voor de klare uitleg van uw ervaringen met "ons" probleempje. Ondertussen de dagkliniek én bijhorende electroshocks achter de rug. Bleken (helaas) geen resultaat op te leveren.Er werden 5 shocks toegediend,een gaf gedurende 5 minuten een "goed" ritme om daarna weer "een eigen leven te leiden".blijf nu gebruiker van de nodige dosis Lanoxin,Bisoprolol en Dispril. Nogmaals hartelijk dank voor Uw reactie.Hoop dat de problemen voor U definitief tot het verleden behoren.Hoogachtend Marcel (Temsehart).

----------

